# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Πληντυριο πιατων neff δεν ζεσταίνει το νερο

## giorgiopappas

Έχω το συγκεκριμένο πιατων κ δεν μ ζεσταίνει το νερο. Από τι έχω τσεκάρει η πλακέτα δείχνει καθαρή.  Ένα θερμικό που έχει 4 επαφών  στα χοντρά καλώδια γεφυρώνει. . Στα αδύνατα δείχνει 25κωμ.. υπαρχει περίπτωση να μην δουλεύει σωστά το θερμικό κ ετσι ώστε να μην δίνει εντολή η πλακέτα? ? Αν έχει τύχει σε κάποιον πάλι θα με βοηθούσε.!! 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Περίπτωση 1η: το ρεύμα, για κάποιο λόγο, δεν φτάνει ποτέ μέχρι την αντίσταση.
Βάζεις στα άκρα της αντίστασης βολτόμετρο (στο AC) για να μετρήσεις τάση εν ώρα λειτουργίας. *ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ για αρχάριο, άστο για την ώρα.*

Περίπτωση 2η: το ρεύμα φτάνει στην αντίσταση, αλλά αυτή είναι καμμένη οπότε δεν ζεσταίνει το νερό.
Με το ωμόμετρο μέτρα την αντίσταση. Μια λογική τιμή είναι ας πούμε 50 Ωμ.
Αυτό είναι ακίνδυνο, οπότε κάνε αυτό.
(εννοείται έχεις βγάλει το καλώδιο του πλυντηρίου από την πρίζα...)

----------


## giorgiopappas

Το έχω κάνει ήδη. . Δεν φέρνει. . Έβαλα κ λαμπάκι μήπως μου διεφυγε (δεν μπορούσα να κάτσω μισή ώρα να κρατάω το πολυμετρο) 


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## giorgiopappas

Και γιαυτό ρωτάω κάποιον που μπορεί να του έχει τύχει μήπως το θερμικό που έχει.. είναι εκεί η βλάβη κ δεν δίνει την εντολή στην πλακέτα? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

E μέτρα το θερμικό (υποθέτω ειναι διακόπτης που κλείνει σε κάποια θερμοκρασία), τι πιο απλό. Βρες σε ποια θερμοκρασία πρέπει να άγει και σε ποια όχι και δοκίμασέ το.
Τι νόημα έχει αν έχει τύχει σε άλλον;

----------


## giorgiopappas

Είναι θερμικό ασφαλείας για δύο χοντρά καλώδια που έχει. . Και τα άλλα 2 ψιλά αδύνατα καλώδια που έχει μετράει από 25 κώμ παγωμένο μέχρι μερικά κώμ καυτό. . Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστές οι μετρήσεις  κ αν αυτές δίνουν εντολή στη πλακέτα 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Οι μετρησεις που πηρες ειναι σωστες,εκει που πανε τα χοντρα καλωδια ειναι προστασια για υπερθερμανση και πρεπει να μετρας 0ohm,τα λεπτα ειναι αισθητηριο θερμοκρασιας και μεταβαλεται αναλογα την θερμοκρασια.Στις περισοτερες περιπτωσεις ειναι βλαβη απο το ρελε θερμανσης πανω στην πλακετα π.χ.ρελε καμενο-ψυχρη κολυση κτλ.Πιο σπανια συνανταμε καμενη αντισταση η χαλασμενο διακοπτη ωθησεως πανω στον ταχυθερμοσυφωνα.Ενας αλλος λογος να μην ζεσταινει ειναι να μην εχει πιεση νερου μεσα στον ταχυθερμοσυφωνα λογο βλαβης στην αντλεια πλυσεως με αποτελεσμα να μην ενεργοποιητε ο διακοπτης ωθησεως.

----------


## giorgiopappas

Ωραία θα τσεκάρω και το ρελε στη πλακέτα. . Ο μικρό διακόπτης στην αντίσταση είναι οκ το έχω τσεκάρει. . Να δούμε τι κάνει. .πως θα το εντοπίσω ποιο εύκολα πιο είναι το συγκεκριμένο??

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## giorgiopappas

Αα όπως είπα κ νωρίτερα έχω τσεκάρει αρκετές φορές κ με το πολυμετρο ότι δεν φέρνει στα άκρα ούτε πριν τον οθησεως φάση ουδέτερο.. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

> πως θα το εντοπίσω ποιο εύκολα πιο είναι το συγκεκριμένο??


Αν εννοεις πιο ειναι το ρελε ειναι το πιο μεγαλο,θα δεις οτι σε μια φυσα  εχει 2 χοντρα καλωδια,απο αυτα το ενα καταληγει στην ανοιχτη επαφη του  ρελε θερμανσης

----------


## giorgiopappas

Έχεις δίκιο. .. Ευχαριστώ θα ενημερώσω. .

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## giorgiopappas

Δυστυχώς και το ρελεδακι δουλεύει...  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## klik

Φωτογραφία την πλακέτα από κάτω και από πάνω με σημειωμένες τις ακίδες που πάνε τα χοντρά καλώδια.
Φωτογραφία από όλα τα εξαρτήματα (θερμικά κλπ) που παρεμβάλλονται μέχρι την αντίσταση.
Το ρελέ πως ξέρεις ότι δουλεύει;

----------


## giorgiopappas

Το ξεκολησα το έβαλα σε τάση κ αφού οπλίτες δοκίμασα την επαφη δουλεύει.. πάει για πλακέτα από τι κατάλαβα. . Οπότε τους έδωσα τιμή για πλακέτα κ φυσικά θα πάρουν καινούργιο..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Υδραυλικα το πλυντηριο δουλευει σωστα?Το γνωριζεις καλα το μοντελο τι ιδιαιτεροτητες εχει κυριως με την παροχη του νερου πριν μπει στον καδο?Το ρωταω γιατι πολλες φορες στα καινουργια μοντελα αλλου ειναι η βλαβη και αλλο μας δειχνει

----------


## giorgiopappas

Δεν το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά. . Αλλά από τι είδα περνεις νερό γρήγορα σταματάει κ βάζει μπρος το μοτέρ. . Αν εννοείς αυτο. Ιδιαίτερο τη τες η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω. . Και γιαυτό ρωταω

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Στη φωτο δεν ξεχωριζω καλα το μοντελο,γραψτο λιγο για να το τσεκαρω και θα σου πω

----------


## giorgiopappas

S49T55N1EU/30 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά. . Αλλά από τι είδα περνεις νερό γρήγορα σταματάει κ βάζει μπρος το μοτέρ. . Αν εννοείς αυτο. Ιδιαίτερο τη τες η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω. . Και γιαυτό ρωταω


Μπορεί να ειπώθηκε πριν ότι "εξέτασες τον διακόπτη ωθήσεως " (ή όπως τον λέτε εσείς , για μένα διακόπτη πιέσεως ) αλλά με την ερώτηση στο #15. θέλει να σου πει την πιθανότητα να μην έχει πάρει σωστή ποσότητα νερού , ή κάποιο μπλοκάρισμα της αντλίας πλύσης στην ροή και στην πίεση του νερού πλύσης . Οπότε από κάτι τέτοια δεν θα ζεστάνει

----------


## giorgiopappas

Το νερο στη πλαϊνή θήκη έχει συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα που περνει. . Δηλαδή τραβάει έως ότου γεμίσει αυτή κ ξεκινήσει η φυσική ροή προς το κάδο εκεί σταματά την βαλβίδα εισαγωγής.  Οπότε πιστεύω ότι είναι οκ.. γιατί δεν κάνει ούτε λεπτό να πάρει αυτή τη ποσοτητα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Δουλευει ως εξης
1-ξεκινωντας δουλευει λιγο η αντλεια εξαγωγης
2-γεμιζει το πλαινο παγουρι
3-υπερχιλιζει το παγουρι και οπλιζει ο πιεζοστατης εστω και για λιγο
4-μολις οπλισει ο πιεζοστατης ανοιγει η μια απο τις δυο βαλβιδες που εχει αριστερα του πιεζοστατη και αδειαζει το παγουρι ενω ταυτοχρονα δουλευει το aquastop για λιγα δευτερολεπτα ακομη
5-περνει μπρος η αντλια πλυσεως
Αν κανει αυτα που σου λεω με ακριβεια τοτε υδραυλικα δουλευει καλα.Σε ενα αλλο post ειχαμε αναλογο προβλημα και η βλαβη τελικα ηταν οτι δεν γεμιζε το παγουρι και το νερο πηγαινε κατευθειαν στον καδο με αποτελεσμα να κανει διαφορα περιεργα κατα τη λειτουργια.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (16-01-17)

----------


## giorgiopappas

Το  aqua stop δεν παρατήρησα αν εκείνη τη στιγμή δουλεύει λίγο ακόμα ταυτόχρονα τα άλλα οκ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Αμα ειναι ο.κ. και εισαι σηγουρος για ολα τα αλλα,αντισταση καλωδια διακοπτακη πιεσης κτλ τοτε δυστηχως και εγω καταληγω σε πλακετα αν και δεν εχω αλαξει ποτε πλακετα σε πλυντηριο πιατων λογο θερμανσης,παντα επερνε επισκευη και οχι αλαγη.

----------


## giorgiopappas

Κ μένα η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάτι δεν μαρεσει.. αλλά τι να πω..  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Kαι κατι που χρειαζεται http://moustachedor.free.fr/lave_vai...ng%20bosch.pdf

----------


## tipos

Στο manual το αισθητηριο το δινει 55kohm στους 72 βαθμους φαρεναιτ δηλαδη καπου 22 βαθμους κελσιου

----------


## giorgiopappas

Εγώ 25 το μέτρησα κρύο και όσο το ζεστανα κατέβαιναν τα κώμ στα 5 κάπου εκεί. . Λες να την κάνει αυτό? ??

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Αν μπορεις να περιμενεις μεχρι αυριο που θα μετρησω ενα που εχω θα σου πω το βραδακι

----------


## giorgiopappas

Εγινεε ευχαριστωω 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Το δικό μου είναι 70kohm στους 17 βαθμούς θερμοκρασία χώρου.Η διάφορα είναι τεράστια.Πριν το αλαξεις βάλε μία αντίσταση γύρω στα 55kohm στα καλώδια αντί του αισθητήρα και κάνε δοκιμή να δεις αν ζεσταίνει.Αν δουλέψει αλάξε τον αισθητήρα και τελειωσες

----------


## giorgiopappas

Σωστός. .. θα κάνω κ αυτό βλέπουμε. . Είναι προσωπικό πλέον το θέμα με το πληντυριο.😆

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## giorgiopappas

> Το δικό μου είναι 70kohm στους 17 βαθμούς θερμοκρασία χώρου.Η διάφορα είναι τεράστια.Πριν το αλαξεις βάλε μία αντίσταση γύρω στα 55kohm στα καλώδια αντί του αισθητήρα και κάνε δοκιμή να δεις αν ζεσταίνει.Αν δουλέψει αλάξε τον αισθητήρα και τελειωσες


Στα 55 να βάλω ή στα 70??

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

70 βαλε αν και πιστευω θα αντιδρασει το ιδιο και με 55.Εννοητε οτι απλα θα δεις αν παρει μπρος η αντισταση και μετα απο κανα πενταλεπτο το σταματας για τι αν παρει η αντισταση θα κανει υπερθερμανση λογο οτι η αντισταση που βαζεις δεν μεταβαλεται

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν θα βρεις ούτε 55 ούτε 70, θα βρεις 47 - 51 - 56 - 62 - 68 - 75 - 82. Τις μαύρες τιμές θα τις βρεις πιο εύκολα από ότι τις κόκκινες.

----------

tipos (25-11-16)

----------


## giorgiopappas

> Δεν θα βρεις ούτε 55 ούτε 70, θα βρεις 47 - 51 - 56 - 62 - 68 - 75 - 82. Τις μαύρες τιμές θα τις βρεις πιο εύκολα από ότι τις κόκκινες.


Να βάλω 68 τότε. .??

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Στο #33 σου γραφω οτι θα αντιδρασει το ιδιο,σημασια εχει να ειναι μεταξυ 55 και70,εμεις απλα θελουμε να ξεγελασουμε την πλακετα και να θεωρησει την οποια αντισταση βαλεις ως αισθητηριο.Στα 55 βρησκει οτι το νερο χρηζει θερμανσης,στα 25 που ειναι το δικο σου θεωρει οτι το νερο ειναι ζεστο.οποτε ειτε 55 βαλεις ειτε μεγαλυτερη ειναι το ιδιο.Οσο μεγαλωνει η αντισταση του αισθητηρα τοσο πιο κρυο ειναι το νερο ενω οσο μικραινει εναι πιο ζεστο.

----------


## giorgiopappas

> Στο #33 σου γραφω οτι θα αντιδρασει το ιδιο,σημασια εχει να ειναι μεταξυ 55 και70,εμεις απλα θελουμε να ξεγελασουμε την πλακετα και να θεωρησει την οποια αντισταση βαλεις ως αισθητηριο.Στα 55 βρησκει οτι το νερο χρηζει θερμανσης,στα 25 που ειναι το δικο σου θεωρει οτι το νερο ειναι ζεστο.οποτε ειτε 55 βαλεις ειτε μεγαλυτερη ειναι το ιδιο.Οσο μεγαλωνει η αντισταση του αισθητηρα τοσο πιο κρυο ειναι το νερο ενω οσο μικραινει εναι πιο ζεστο.


Αγόρασα 68 όταν δοκιμάσω θα σας ενημερωσω

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## giorgiopappas

Καλημέρα με την αντίσταση που έβαλα την ενεργοποίησε κατευθείαν το μποιλερ

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Papas00zas

Οπότε ζεσταίνει κατευθείαν....άρα μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού....

----------


## giorgiopappas

> Οπότε ζεσταίνει κατευθείαν....άρα μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού....


Στο αισθητήριο είναι που μετρά την θερμοκρασία..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thespyros

Τελικά που ήταν το πρόβλημα ;;

----------

